# bah, dorm bathrooms



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

I hate not having my own bathroom. I need to go, and no matter what time I go someone is already in there or comes in. I don't like to poop with others around. I was really ill once last year and could not wait. Then this stupid girl goes, "uh, who would do such a thing?" I'm just glad that I wasn't the one who left the poop log from outer space last year. This really isn't much of a subject. More of a rant.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Haha, I know what you mean...freshman year of college I had public bathrooms, and there was nothing quite like the paranoia that accompanies a long bathroom trip...thinking people will come in, see you're in there, leave, then come back a few minutes later for something else and see you still there...I find it impossible to do anything when I think other people are listening.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am having to get used to this now living with 3 girls with a shared bathroom. lol. Its weird. I got to the house today and i was desperate to go, in the end i HAD to go, one of them ws about to go in there for a shower, i was like sorry, i have to use the bathroom NOW. lol. Lucky i wasn't in there for long. Phew. Howver, i have been in and out of there all damn day. *sigh*


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey guys. im also an ibs college student, and frankly, i really dont care if i have to go and take a diarrhea break. when i think about it, i just dont care at all. if i have to go , i have to go.


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

I am a college student as well, so I can definitely relate to this. Last year I had to share a large public bathroom with about 50 other girls. This year there are 9 of us sharing a bathroom with two stalls.One thing I found is that IBS or not, most girls are self-consious about "going" in a public bathroom with other people around. Last year all 50 of us that shared a bathroom pitched in to buy a radio for the bathroom, which we played at all hours to "drown out" the noise of going to the bathroom, and make us less self-consious. I would definitely recommend doing this!Also, sometimes I find it is easier to just use a bathroom in a building where your classes are. Most likely it will be pretty empty and if there are people there, you probably won't know them. So that might help you avoid the problem.One other suggestion is to get yourself on a schedule for going to the bathroom. I know with IBS, sometimes this isn't possible. But I find that sometimes I can train myself to go late at night when most of my roomates are asleep, or during a time that they are mostly at class or eating lunch in the middle of the day.IBS sucks, and it is so much worse when you're in college and living with others- they just don't understand! But I hope my suggestions help!


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

There are only about 1,100 people on campus so everybody knows everybody. lol. I do venture off to places where there are no people or go late at night. Last night wasn't all that fun. I wasn't very ill, but ill enough that when the fire alarm went off and I missed the end of a good show, I just felt plain crappy. Some stupid girls had brought a carnival style popcorn machine up on their hall. Who can be standing right there and burn popcorn?


----------



## rachelb17 (Sep 24, 2003)

I completely agree with CTgirl. I think most girls avoid "going" in a public bathroom if they can. I am a freshman this year, and I really dreaded the idea of having to use the bathroom on my floor, which has 9 stalls for 40 girls. I think in this first month of school that many of the other girls on my floor are getting less shy, the other day I even heard someone in one of the stalls turning the pages of a magazine while doing her business! I have developed a pretty good routine each morning to deal with my IBS-D, which I get a couple of times a day. I avoid the dorm bathroom in the morning, and am usually able to eat a full breakfast. Then, I rush to the building my first class is in, getting there at least 30-45 minutes early. I am close to exploding when I get there, but I go into one of the restrooms in that academic building, sometimes on a different floor, and really have a big D session for 15-30 minutes. Even though I'm not alone the whole time, it is pretty anonymous, and a whole lot better than going in the dorms. In the later afternoon or early evening I might try to go in the dorm, or in the library...anyway, good luck and hang in there!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

My brother sent me a book called "Everybody Poops" so I would stop being paranoid, but still, I am. Hahaha. Even though I know...everybody poops. Hehehe.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

i was about to move in to an apartment for college, but when i got there, i found out that i would be sharing one bathroom with six other girls. that scared the **** out of me. just thinking of that makes me want to **** in my pants. anyhow, i give you girls with ibs credit for even being able to go away for college. i cnat stand being away from home,i feel so much safer


----------



## LabradorDalley (Nov 17, 2003)

it is definitely at least a little embarrassing and difficult to deal with either side of the IBS coin hwne you share a bathroom in college. I am attending a university where about 15 girls share 2 stalls. SOmetimes I get caught doing my thing- or trying to do my thing, and i always feel bad. No one but my family know I Have IBS, but i am sure these girls don't concentrate on who's in the bathroom doing what-everyone is self concious even the "Regular people" ie everyone without IBsso i wouldnt worry about itif they do say something to you they are obviously a reall ybig loser for having nothing else to think about!


----------



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm new here and I totally sympathize. I've only had IBS for about six months and it's been an adjustment coming back to my dorm. Luckily most of the people I share a bathroom with are my friends but I still feel awkward and embarassed, especially when it's on one of my worse days! It's nice to be able to talk to people about this!


----------



## LifeBites (Jan 1, 2003)

I admire you all. I left my college after 1 year in dorms (I didn't know I had IBS until I got there- would have never went if I knew). I don't know how you do it, I only shared a bathroom with 3 girls and couldn't even do that. I had to drop out-it was too embarassing.


----------



## marmur1 (Apr 17, 2003)

I didn't have IBS problems when I lived in the dorms, but I always was too embarassed to go when I was away from home, so I'd wait it out. I think I'm being punished now. I can't ever go out without having to go!







The adjustment to going in the dorm bathrooms was horrible for me, and like the last post, I don't think I could do it now that the IBS is bad. Kudos to you all!Anyway, because of my embarassment, I was always looking for the most discrete place to go. Our dorm was sectioned off into locked halls, and there was a single bathroom on each floor available outside of the locked halls. It was a single bathroom with a locking door, and this was literally the only way that I got through living in the dorm. Just thought that might help...perhaps some of your schools have the same accommodations.







Maggie


----------

